# Same block keeps appearing



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

So today is the first time I tried for blocks in quite some time considering all the stuff that’s been going on with Flex and the rising of gas prices due to recent tax here. Not only do I not see many blocks at all, none for the WH, I kept getting a 4:30-6:00 hot wheels. I would forfeit it, then keep seeing the exact same one appear over and over. If I remember correctly if you forfeited an accepted block back in the day you couldn’t see it any longer for that day. Was this the case and did this recently change?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

if your warehouse is merged, it could be that you’re seeing the same block for another warehouse (or if it’s hot wheels, it could be a different intersection staging point at the same time).

you can’t see the exact same block that’s been already dropped.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> if you're warehouse is merged, it could be that you're seeing the same block for another warehouse (or if it's hot wheels, it could be a different intersection staging point at the same time).
> 
> you can't see the exact same block that's been already dropped.


Yeah that's what's I thought, but it was the only block I kept accepting and one of the only ones I saw. Never was like that back in the day. Was just frustrating because I was trying for a 4-6 WH block. Just said screw it after that. Lol


----------

